# Install Multiple Zips at the Same Time Rom Manager?



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there some sort of way that i can install multiple zips at the same time in Rom Manager. It would make it so much easier setting up a new rom.


----------



## baliriot (Sep 13, 2011)

yes you can, but only as premium user... settings>check Advanced Mode... :android-smile:


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"baliriot said:


> yes you can, but only as premium user... settings>check Advanced Mode... :android-smile:


Thank you, I am a premium user. This will make installing zips so much easilier.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, enabling Advanced Mode will show the ability to queue ZIPs for flashing, rather than jumping to the pre-flash options when you select a ZIP. I used it for months before just making a custom GApps package for my EVO that had Superuser 3.0 Beta and the fixed GPS lib packed in it.


----------

